# 90% Efficiency With Kirin Malt & Decoction



## thunderleg (22/5/06)

I just punched my FG (1.050) into Promash and it shows an efficiency of 90%. Actually, I adjusted my efficiency until the Promash OG matched what I measured.

I was making a Coopers clone with a little wheat and crystal malts. I usually get around 82 or 83% with this mash. I had never tried decoction mashing before, so after some reading I gave it a whirl.

Mashed in 2.5L/kg at 53C and rested for 20min. Stirred and pulled 8 litres. Heated the decoction to 65C, rested for 20min and then boiled for 20 min. Dumped it back into the mash and undershot the sacc temp by a couple of degrees. 2 litres of boiling water from the kettle got me to 65C. Passed iodine test after 60 minutes.

No mashout. Fly sparged up to about 39 litres and topped up to 45 litres. I was aiming for 1.045, but I did not count on that efficiency :super: This is the highest I have ever achieved. I'm using a three tiered system with a Rubbermaid 10 gal and a stainless Phil's false bottom.


----------



## matti (1/6/06)

Fly Sparged?  
What is that? I am aware that slow sparging !(1h) at optimum temps around 66-68 lauter bed temps gives you a better yield. of course don't use Alkaline water as u may leech unwanted tannins/proteins.
matti


----------

